# How to make cajun flounder?



## legend_018 (Oct 14, 2007)

Does anyone have any good ideas on how to make Flounder into Cajun Flounder? I'm guessing I'll probably be baking the fish later.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 14, 2007)

Make a dressing/stuffing out of crab, shrimp, crawfish, onion, bell pepper, celery, bread crumbs etc. Season with Cajun/creole seasonings...Stuff the flounder with this and bake. If you have filets, use two filets to sandwich the dressing between and bake.


----------

